# DISCLAIMER OF LIABILITY



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

*DISCLAIMER OF LIABILITY*​The advice given on this list are opinions only. List Owners, Administrators, Moderators and List Contributors are not liable for the use or misuse of any advice or information provided. All of the information obtained from this forum is to be used at your own risk. This forum is not meant to replace a veterinary medical opinion, only supplement it with additional knowledge for the animal owner and caretaker. Under no circumstances will the list owners, administrators, moderators, nor members be liable in any way for any content, including, but not limited to, any errors or omissions in any content, or for any loss or damage of any kind incurred as a result of the use of any content posted, emailed, transmitted or otherwise made available via this forum.

If you do not agree to this, you must immediately unsubscribe from this forum.

Not unsubscribing specifically means you have agreed with these terms.

Any threats of legal action will result in plenty of raucous laughter.

Sincerely,
The Administrators and Moderators of Dairy Goat Info (www.dairygoatinfo.com)


----------

